# Do you feed raw inside or out? And how do you portion (cut up) the larger MM pieces?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all,

So we get to go meet the pups this Thursday and take ours home on the 23rd! My daughter and I are VERY excited to say the least.

I have enough food in the freezer to feed Maximus for 6 months! So we're good to go there. But I do have a couple of questions.

1. Being I have a young daughter, I'm a little concerned about salmonela. Do you feed your dogs raw outside or inside? Especially a pup, who I can see playing with it first 

2. For a pup, how should I portion the chicken breasts and other MM? Should I cut it up into strips? Should I cut it into chunks or should I just give him the whole breast so that he can tear it up himself?

3. The breeder is feeding a mix of kibble and raw, so I'm assuming Maximus will be ready to eat raw from day one. But... what if he has issues with it? How could I entice him to eat a chicken neck? Figured I could play with it and make a game out of it at first if need be.

4. Do you wipe down your pups paws and jaw after feeding raw? Puppy kisssing after eating chicken necks, calf liver and tripe don't sound too appealing 

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed my guys in their crates. 

If the pup has eaten raw then you should not have issues.

I rarely cut up stuff and leave it in chunks. Only thing I did is I might crush the bones a little in bigger pieces like leg quarters or turkey necks. 

I have never worried about germs and stuff from the dogs, but I do not have children. If you are worried about it you might wipe off the feet and muzzle.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy!! 
I don't have children but I am a germ freak so cleaning is a big thing around my house. Mine eat in the kitchen and have raised bowls. Nero is only 3 months old and is a very clean eater...nothing escapes his bowl. When Nero came home we switched cold turkey and never had a huge problem..just a little detox. He got chicken necks that I just cut in half and chunks of chicken. He had his first chicken leg last night and I just held on to it for him to chew on it and break in half. The clean up part is easy..I have a hand held steamer that I use if they drop anything on the floor. I also have a warm wash cloth that is ready for chins as they finish. It's amazing that it takes more time to prepare and clean as it does for them to eat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine eat outside. If there's no blood dripping (partially frozen, etc), I can hand it to them from the kitchen counter, say "Outside" and off they go. If it's dripping, I will carry it out to the edge of the patio before I hand it out.

Either way, they carry their dinners out to the grass and find a spot and chow down...except occasionally on organ days (when they eat out of bowls), they will eat in the kitchen if it's cold/rainy outside.

I like to leave my RMBs in the largest possible pieces. One of the benefits of feeding prey model raw (which I think is the route you've chosen?) is the mental stimulation the dog gets working the meat off the bone. The longer it takes mine to eat, the more satisfied we all are 

Not sure about the cleaning up...I don't have any small children, so it's not a concern of mine. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I feed mine in the crate or outside. I never wipe her down or anything and I have two small kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too feed Gus in his crate. I have teens not young kids and we don't wipe him down after. We also don't encourage face licking sessions especially after eating raw meat.
We have a small piece of carpet for him to eat his turkey neck or chicken back if fed outside of his crate. He learned quickly to keep it on the mat.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I wanted to do a mix of hand feeding and bowl feeding, so i'll see how it goes. If he decides he wants to run off and it it, I'll feed him in crate.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Just curious why to "hand feed"?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Holding the rmb may slow down a gulper. Young pups just removed from littermates are pretty food driven and inhale the food(unless the breeder has separated them into individual crates for meal time, even then it is already instilled because of the weaning and competition!)
So holding it to keep the pup from inhaling may help slow them down. Usually after a week or two without competition at mealtime, pup will slow down.
Semi-frozen may work as well. 
I feed my dogs inside, except for Kacie, she always takes her rmb's away from her bowl to eat, and she eats sloooow due to her horrible dentition. Karlo and Onyx eat in my bird room and I sometimes wipe down their mouths after eating, because I do see them wiping them off on area's I don't want them to! If everyone is healthy in the home, raw food is no worse than kibble fed. Just take precautions and use guidelines to cleanliness. None of my dogs have food aggression/if I had that issue, then feeding in a crate would be a given.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im a germophobe, I started crate feeding but as a puppy she had to wrestle the legs. Now ive been feeding outside but the other day I gave her a whole chicken quarter and 10 minutes later I noticed her marinating it in dirt= blackened chicken. Nowadays shes chomping more than wrestling, im gonn use food as a lure into the garage/car crate, she always refuses to come into the garage.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Another reason besides getting your pup to chew that I heard mentioned, was that when you hand feed, it gets your pup to focus on you, rather than food in a bowl. And it can also be another way to bond, which I think is important. Figured it can't hurt


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

They worse that will happen is those wonderful puppy teeth will think your fist/fingers are part of the meaty bone ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes handfeeding raw can rally help with bite inhibition. Do the closed fist until you sit routine and theyll get it. My finger is still healing from poor treat delivery though. I dont dare to lure her...


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Still looking for an answer as to the size of the MM portions people are feeding their pups. I guess my question is more about chicken breasts... Can I give an 8 week old pup a full chicken breast or should I cut it up into smaller pieces?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My pup has been eating full chicken frames, breasts, and legs since before I brought him home from the breeders.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

My pup is 12 weeks and since 9 weeks i have been giving him whole chicken wings. I cut breast meat into chucks and same with leg meat. I give whole chicken necks and quarters. He's doing really well on it. I do feed kibble 3xs a week. Just better for my budget. But i might even cut that to 2xs a week. I also add green tripe to every kibble meal. 

I going to wait til he's 16 weeks bigger bones.


----------

